# Can I raise a mini zebu without pasture?



## Truscifi

I have a half acre that currently has a pig on.  She has done a good job clearing the undergrowth, but there are still a lot of trees back there.  When she goes off to freezer camp, could I put a mini zebu back there?  I would like to have a family milker, but I only have 1 1/2 acres total, and only the half acre properly fenced for livestock.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

You could, but you'd be paying a lot out of your pocketbook for hay and feed.


----------



## Truscifi

How much does a mini eat?  I've heard they need about 1/3 what a full size cow would eat, but I don't know what that translates into for actual amounts.


----------



## Pumpkinpup

If it's milk you are after then perhaps you might want to consider a mini jersey or a dexter instead of a zebu. They would typically produce more milk for the same amount of money spent in upkeep.


----------



## Truscifi

Somebody else recommended a dexter as well.  I was looking at a zebu because I like the idea of a heritage breed and there are several breeders relatively close by.  I read that mini jerseys are bred for that size from standard jerseys.  Are dexters the same?


----------



## Pumpkinpup

Dexters are just a small breed. They are a heritage breed as well.


----------



## Truscifi

I googled and they look like a good breed, but I'm still concerned about space.  I have 1/4 acre I could use for forage in addition to the fenced 1/2 acre that is wooded, but I know she would need a lot of hay/feed.  I am just trying to figure out how much to know if it would be economical.


----------



## 77Herford

Sure just put them in your living room.


----------



## goodhors

Cattle are not tree eaters.  They may nibble some, but a cow is not going to eat down a wooded area with even small trees.
I have had good luck with my Dexter grazing on limited pasture, but still was a couple acres.  She started out about 300#, 
grew to about 600# in a fit condition.  She moved a lot grazing the fields, stayed rather muscular, wormed regularly. They 
just don't need the hay or pasture quantity that a larger, milk producing cow will.  Lighter weight was easier on the fields, 
didn't leave trails or mud holes with her sharp hooves. 

If you put your cow out on the small field for a few hours a day, then lock her back in the barnyard and feed her hay the 
rest of the day.  She should manage fine. She wil get exercised, but won't take the field down to mud like if she was out 
there all the time.  Grazing will be a snack, only allowed for a short time.  You should keep your pasture in good shape, continuing
good growth for grazing.  I would mow that field regularly, when it got up about 8-10 inches.  You mow high, not shorter 
than 5 inches, to protect the roots and keep leaves growing, which will keep production constant.  Cattle just get so much 
good from fresh grass and grazing time that you want grass to keep coming all summer. 

Just don't expect any cattle to keep up their weight, gain weight or produce milk while only nibbling trees.  It will not be enough
food for them.  Quantity of feed an individual animal needs will vary among cattle.  Some are more economical than others, 
while turning grass or hay into meat or milk.  Even the Dexters will vary, some folks say they see little difference in feeding 
their Dexters and regular cattle.  Other folks, myself included, have had quite economical Dexters, they gain on small
amounts of hay, grass only in summer.  I fed hay in amounts she cleaned up each feeding.  If she wasn't cleaning up 
most of it, I fed less the next meal.  A little left over is fine for me, she says she has enough to eat.  Big pile of hay left
means she doesn't like the hay or has more than she needs.  The Dexter didn't go thru 50 bales (60pound small squares)
 in 3 months!  I never fed big bales, free choice as other folks do.  Don't have the equipment to manage big bales.


----------



## kstaven

Truscifi said:
			
		

> I have a half acre that currently has a pig on.  She has done a good job clearing the undergrowth, but there are still a lot of trees back there.  When she goes off to freezer camp, could I put a mini zebu back there?  I would like to have a family milker, but I only have 1 1/2 acres total, and only the half acre properly fenced for livestock.


Personally I would go with a Zebu over a dexter any day of the week. They are a good hardy breed that still holds very close to their original intended form and function.


----------



## TigerLilly

I have a pair of mini zebu on 2 acres. Although I got them for breeding stock, they are still young enough that I wont see the fruits of my labors until sometime in 2013. Being that I am lactose intolerant, I drink my goat milk. I do plan on milking when the time comes, though--I can always cook with it.
I'm not sure where you live, but that is something else you will need to consider--housing, if you're in an extreme weather area. Zebu handle the heat very well because of their origins, but the cold & freezing weather may be another story. You would definitely need something dry & draft-free, possibly with heat (again, dont know where you are). 
I give mine free choice grass & hay, plus a bit of grain 95% of the time. Feed is relatively cheap here, so I don't worry so much about that cost. What hay the zebu don't eat, the goats do.
I love mine to death & highly recommend them!


----------



## 77Herford

I suppose if its a realy small cow it could work, but aren't Zebu ment for more hot climates, I don't know what climate your in.


----------



## kstaven

We have zebu up here and they survive our winters without loosing condition. So it can be done.

If you are considering them in a cold climate I would recommend talking to these people.
http://lakeridgefarmminiatures.webs.com/cattle.htm


----------



## Truscifi

I'm in central Florida on the Nature Coast.  My neighbor has plenty of pasture, so I might be able to trade some milk for a few hours of pasture time every day - I would just have to build a gate, lol.  Would I need a barn for the little bit of winter we have here?  It does get down to freezing a few times each winter, but usually not for more than a day or two.


----------



## TigerLilly

You might not necessarily NEED a barn, but even with the mild winters we have, I wouldn't feel right about them not having _some_thing for them to seek shelter in. I know a breeder that modifies sweatshirts for the babies during the winter.
Do you mind me asking where you're getting yours from if you go with the zebu? You can pm me if you want.


----------



## 77Herford

Zebu should do just fine in florida, though it may be more humid than its use to but I doubt its from Africa so I bet its acclumated.  As for cattle and shelters.  Cattle are pretty hardy animals and a leen will normally be enough.  Of course a small shelter would be nice in all conditions.


----------



## greybeard

Excuse me if I am showing my ignorance.
What differentiates Zebu from Brahman?


----------



## 77Herford

greybeard said:
			
		

> Excuse me if I am showing my ignorance.
> What differentiates Zebu from Brahman?


I don't think there is a whole lot of difference but I'm not an expert.  They appear to be in the same family.


----------



## theawesomefowl

greybeard said:
			
		

> Excuse me if I am showing my ignorance.
> What differentiates Zebu from Brahman?


Zebu are miniaturized Brahman cattle, but they lack the droopy ears.


----------



## greybeard

They are only Zebu if they are miniature?  
So, why aren't they just called miniature Brahman?
And I see references all over the place referring to 'miniature Zebu', which implies (to me anyway) that there is also a full size version. Not so?


----------



## manybirds

u dont want to keep just one cow. get 2 goat doe's


----------



## Truscifi

Hubby has decided he wants to build a barn, so I guess shelter is settled whether we got a cow or 2 goats.  Why wouldn't I want one cow though?


----------



## carolinagirl

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me if I am showing my ignorance.
> What differentiates Zebu from Brahman?
> 
> 
> 
> Zebu are miniaturized Brahman cattle, but they lack the droopy ears.
Click to expand...

Brahman are a breed of Zebu cattle, but not all zebu are Brahman.  Zebu cattle are all the hump-backed breeds.  There are 75 known breeds of Zebu.  Miniature zebu seem to just one of the many zebu breeds and have been around for thousands of years.

http://www.minicattlepros.com/zebu.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebu


----------



## 77Herford

greybeard said:
			
		

> They are only Zebu if they are miniature?
> So, why aren't they just called miniature Brahman?
> And I see references all over the place referring to 'miniature Zebu', which implies (to me anyway) that there is also a full size version. Not so?


Zebu is a seperate cattle breed from Brahman's.  They are somewhat smaller is size.  Mini Zebu are just the same as all the other mini breeds and hopefully a fad.


----------



## manybirds

Truscifi said:
			
		

> Hubby has decided he wants to build a barn, so I guess shelter is settled whether we got a cow or 2 goats.  Why wouldn't I want one cow though?


well a cow or goat or horse etc has a very strong herding instinct. They become unhappy and more skiddish without a companian. Animals with a herding instinct rely on each other. the groom eachother, warn each other, if there's danger stick togeather, eat and sleep togeather, they establish a dominance system and play. Also it's alot funner to view animals interacting with each other than it is to watch them alone.


----------



## Truscifi

I see.  We experienced this with our pig this year, and decided from now on we will get 2 pigs so they won't be lonely.


----------



## CLSranch

Late response but anyway. Zebu are getting more common, pigs also eat more as they compete for the feed when there is 2. Most herd animals horses, Zebu, whatever does pretty good with a goat as a companion animal. I had a horse run off my other goats from my old nanny after I got more to defend her little buddy with another horse in the pasture.


----------

